# Very nice Porsche



## bdougr (Mar 8, 2005)

I was with some friends at Laguna Seca last week.
This lovely car was sitting all by itself. It looked ready for a concours.




























all taken with a nikon d2x and 50mm f/1.4 lens


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Very nice, I love the classic Porsches, my buddy has a 70 or 71 914/6.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Great pics! Beautiful P-car.


----------



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

timeless style IMO

great find


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

amazing pictures, amazing car


----------



## 85mm (Sep 2, 2005)

beautiful pictures. the 50 1.4 is one of my favorite lenses.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Those pics are incredible, is it the lens?


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> Those pics are incredible, is it the lens?


Lens, censor, settings...the whole package.

Love that 1st pic.


----------



## mdc (Dec 30, 2005)

that's what you call repect for elders


----------



## LBEEZIE (Jul 1, 2005)

the pics are very clean. Nice shots


----------

